# Part I built today



## La machinist (Oct 8, 2014)

I do this for a living everyday.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 8, 2014)

That's nice work.  :thumbzup3:


----------



## markknx (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice! what is it? Mark


----------



## La machinist (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks Jim i make parts for big oilfield companies everyday so it comes complacent to me and don't realize others find it hard to believe this parts are made on a manual lathe.


----------



## La machinist (Oct 8, 2014)

markknx said:


> Nice! what is it? Mark



It's a male test plug . They screw it in pipe and pressure it up to say aprox. 5,000 psi to check for leaks in the pipe.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 8, 2014)

Good ol Stub Acme......gotta love it.


----------



## eightball (Oct 8, 2014)

nice work,  i machine everyday for a living also. however i do it in a papermill.  Lots of one off obsolete parts. All manual machinist work. rarely do i have to do repetative work.


----------



## davidh (Oct 9, 2014)

with all the overhanging weight do you use a bull nose live center to support it ?  just curious.


----------



## La machinist (Oct 9, 2014)

davidh said:


> with all the overhanging weight do you use a bull nose live center to support it ?  just curious.



Yes if not while threading  and cutting oring groove it would chatter.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 9, 2014)

La machinist said:


> I do this for a living everyday.



Yes, and it shows. Thanks for posting.


----------

